# Takashi Amano books



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Does anyone have any of these books? Aside from the great pictures that are usually in them, is there anything else worth buying the book for? Thinking of getting this one: "Nature Aquarium World: How You Can Make A Most Beautiful Aquarium" A brand new book is nearly $200, but Amazon has them used for about $30.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Never heard of them, but I should look into it...


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

ABEBOOKS.COM I got mine from there as well as every piece Dr Axelrod has written, I got both of axelrods HUGE books for 10 shipped. yeah both.


Ive got his native versions of his books(Amano) as in I cant read a darn thing printed but yes the pics are worth 1000 words.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have heard of them,and would so love to have one.But thats too much moolah for me.


----------



## hank (Apr 11, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Does anyone have any of these books? Aside from the great pictures that are usually in them, is there anything else worth buying the book for? Thinking of getting this one: "Nature Aquarium World: How You Can Make A Most Beautiful Aquarium" A brand new book is nearly $200, but Amazon has them used for about $30.


Ben, my opinion is don't waste your money. I have access to his books at one of my other club member's home. He is a professional photographer. For sure his pictures are exquisite. He is a businessman, with his own line of merchindise, which I do like and I'm a customer 

Have you seen this aquascapes before? I think they are just as nice.
2010 AGA Aquascaping Contest


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Of course I've seen the AGA site, I just posted a link in a aquascaping thread to it a few days ago, lol. Thanks though. I ordered it earlier today. If you find a link to one of the tanks in the 2009 (I think) competition to bubble aquarium, it will take you to a website that has a ton of picks from one of the years and you'll see Amano in a lot of the pics.

Ray, I hope I didn't get it at a higher price than the site you posted. I will have to check out the books you mention. Thanks for the info.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I have asked a local here who know Amano and will relay if I get an answer.

I think Amano is as much about aquascaping as he is about aquarium keeping.

I also like what I have heard about the ecology of the planted aquarium (diane walstad (spelling)) or for marine setups adey/loveland's dynamic aquarium.

my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have Ecology of the Planted Aquarium. Still reading it. A ton of info, all good stuff. A lot of scientific info. Worth the $.


----------



## cidlytony (May 4, 2011)

i have never heard about this book. but if this book only describe about the pictures. i do not think it is worthing buying it.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Ben, ship it to me when you are done, ill ship it back, I got the digital version and I for the life of me cannot train my eyes to read a screen for long.


Im quite sure you paid more for it ben, no offense but youd poop yourself at the ichbrary I got for pennies on the dollar. Its all about searching high and low for em. some of the best search results are 10 pages into it, the first few pages are popular recent info and info that is associated with revenue.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> I got the digital version and I for the life of me cannot train my eyes to read a screen for long.


Can I nab a copy of the digital version? We're talking about Diane Walstad's book, right?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Guy, send me a PM or email.


----------

